# Stimulus Check Quadruple Murder



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 16, 2021)

Good for his sister for helping the police.  
Fight over stimulus check led to quadruple murder in Indianapolis, court docs say​





Malik Halfacre being taken into custody

and last updated 9:38 AM, Mar 16, 2021

INDIANAPOLIS, Ind. - A 24-year-old man accused of shooting his girlfriend and killing four of her family members in Indianapolis reportedly said he did so because of a fight over her stimulus check. According to preliminary probable cause documents, Malik Halfacre admitted to shooting and killing Eve Moore, 7, Dequan Moore, 23, Anthony Johnson, 35, and Tomeeka Brown, 44. *He said he was arguing with his girlfriend because he wanted some of her **stimulus check** before he opened fire on the family*. Halfacre told detectives that after he shot everyone inside the home, he took the money, his girlfriend's purse and car, and left the scene, according to those court documents.

Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department officers were dispatched to the area of New York and Randolph streets around 9:35 p.m. on March 13 for a report of a person shot. When they arrived, they found a victim suffering from gunshot wounds.  According to those probable cause documents, the victim identified the suspect as Halfacre, who she said was her boyfriend and the father of her 6-month-old child. She told police Halfacre had shot her and the other people inside her home and then left with their infant daughter.

The infant was located several hours later at the home of Halfacre's sister. According to the preliminary probable cause, *Halfacre's sister had called 911 to report that she had the missing child. She told detectives that her brother had given her the details of what happened on Randolph Street while dropping off the baby and all of the baby's stuff. She said before leaving her house, he had called a friend to help him get out of town.*

Detectives identified a home in the 6200 block of Eastridge Drive as the place Halfacre was likely hiding. After an hours-long standoff, SWAT eventually made entry into the residence and Halfacre was found hiding in the attic and taken into custody.  Halfacre is being held on charges of murder, attempted murder and robbery.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 16, 2021)

I want to say something but I will just say Rest In Peace to the people senselessly murdered


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 16, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I want to say something but I will just say Rest In Peace to the people senselessly murdered


Fresh outta the Kirk Franklin thread and my spidey senses tell me that THIS dude was one of those boys who everybody knew something was wrong with him but they hoped things would turn out ok.  There is no amount of therapy you can give a person who would shoot his girlfriend and kill members of her family including a 7 year old over $1400. 

Even knowing what he did, somebody was going to help him get away.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 16, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Fresh outta the Kirk Franklin thread and my spidey senses tell me that THIS dude was one of those boys who everybody knew something was wrong with him but they hoped things would turn out ok.  There is no amount of therapy you can give a person who would shoot his girlfriend and kill members of her family including a 7 year old over $1400.
> 
> Even knowing what he did, somebody was going to help him get away.


Yup I think his record says he was out for shooting someone else


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 16, 2021)

Dont forget.. about a month ago a demons shot his family over a curfew dispute. His mom. Dad, brothers pregnant girlriend , little sister and almost killed his younger brother. All in the same city!


----------



## frizzy (Mar 17, 2021)

Demons all about, up and through.

Be as careful as you can,  ladies.


----------



## awhyley (Mar 18, 2021)

janaq2003 said:


> Dont forget.. about a month ago a demons shot his family over a curfew dispute. His mom. Dad, brothers pregnant girlriend , little sister and almost killed his younger brother. All in the same city!



Wait, this is the same person?  What is going on over there?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 18, 2021)

the is unbelievable some people are crazy


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 18, 2021)

How do you feel so entitled to someone else's check that you kill four people? I hope they put him under the jail.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 19, 2021)

The only thing that stands out to me is this man was menace before that money was there.  He was stalking and intimidating you and used that money as an excuse.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m confused. He didn’t get his own stimulus check? Why was he worried about hers?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 19, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I’m confused. He didn’t get his own stimulus check? Why was he worried about hers?


You probably have to be a taxpayer or at least in the system in some legitimate form to get a check.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 19, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I’m confused. He didn’t get his own stimulus check? Why was he worried about hers?


Why settle for 1400 when you can "get" 2800.  I think drug addiction is involved in this.


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 19, 2021)

awhyley said:


> Wait, this is the same person?  What is going on over there?


Nope.  2 separate incidents unfortunately


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 19, 2021)

This didn’t even crack the news cycle and I’m right in the region. Damn. Like, I know in my brain that Black women’s lives aren’t valued (I know the girlfriend’s family members tragically lost their lives as well, just dialing it down to the key protagonists here) but wow.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 20, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I’m confused. He didn’t get his own stimulus check? Why was he worried about hers?


He didn't get his stimulus check because he wasn't paying child support.  So, they gave his check to her to support the child he failed to support.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Mar 20, 2021)

HappilyLiberal said:


> He didn't get his stimulus check because he wasn't paying child support.  So, they gave his check to her to support the child he failed to support.


I read several articles on the story and they never mentioned he had his own check. I found these extra details below. The girlfriend offered him $450 of her own stimulus check but his greedy butt wanted half. Also I looked online and they said individuals overdue on child support would still get their third stimulus check. It might have been another reason why he didn’t get it. I had to Google “overdue child support and stimulus check” now Google probably thinks I’m ratchet. But seriously I wonder if the law makers that put out the stimulus bill ever considered the thought of people fighting and dying over stimulus checks. That would be the farthest thing from my mind. It’s funny how even when you’re trying to do good it backfires.
* 
Wendy Johnson, a cousin of Halfacre’s girlfriend, told WXIN-TV that the day before the shootings Halfacre demanded half of his girlfriend’s $1,400 pandemic stimulus check, but her cousin refused.


“She had just got her money, and he wanted half of her money,” she told the station, citing what her cousin had said after the encounter. “She said, ‘No, you don’t deserve any of this. I work. I take care of our child. You don’t do anything.’”

Johnson said her cousin had offered Halfacre $450 of her stimulus check but that he replied, “I’m gonna get that money.”*



How is child support connected to the third stimulus check?​With the third check, if you're past due on child support, you can still receive your full stimulus payment. It won't be redirected to cover late support payments. This holds true for any past-due federal or state debts: Your third payment is not subject to reduction or offset. However, private debt collectors may be able to redirect your payment to cover a debt.

Also, the IRS can withhold all or part of a stimulus payment if you're claiming it as Recovery Rebate Credit when you file your taxes. An independent taxpayer advocacy group within the IRS is working with the agency to address this issue.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 20, 2021)

He probably wanted half of the $1400 per child part of the stimulus check. If she claimed 2 children on her last tax return then she would have received $4200 total. He probably felt entitled to that money in addition to his own check even though he wasn’t supporting his kids.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 20, 2021)

the news says he qualifies for the death penalty, hopefully the family cooperates.


*Halfacre allegedly shot a woman, who is the mother of his 6-month-old daughter, critically wounding her, and fatally shot four of her relatives inside a home where officers found the bodies of Anthony Johnson, 35, Dequan Moore, 23, Tomeeka Brown, 44, and 7-year-old Eve Moore.
*
_*The ex-girlfriend told police that Eve Moore — identified in court documents as “E.M.” — was her daughter, that Tomeeka Brown was her mother, Dequan Moore was her brother, and Anthony Johnson was her cousin, according to a probable cause affidavit.*_


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Mar 21, 2021)

Kanky said:


> He probably wanted half of the $1400 per child part of the stimulus check. If she claimed 2 children on her last tax return then she would have received $4200 total. He probably felt entitled to that money in addition to his own check even though he wasn’t supporting his kids.


Ohhhh! Okay. Thanks for explaining. I forgot people with kids got more money.


----------



## blackgurll (Mar 21, 2021)

That one killed 4 members of one family, including a 7 year old, and some other fool in Pasadena, Texas shot and killed a 6 year old girl over spilled water from a toilet. In both cases, none of these men should have been anywhere near children given their violent priors. The killer of the six year old had been convicted of toppling a stroller with a baby in it, child endangerment, etc. WTF is going on?









						6-year-old killed in Pasadena apartment over spilled water, police say
					

Police say Laurionne Walker and the shooter, who are related in some way, according to investigators, were involved in an argument over spilled water.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 22, 2021)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I’m confused. He didn’t get his own stimulus check? Why was he worried about hers?



I was thinking maybe the baby is his and he felt like he should have gotten half or all of the child's stimulus check.  He killed everyone except the baby.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 22, 2021)

Rocky91 said:


> This didn’t even crack the news cycle and I’m right in the region. Damn. Like, I know in my brain that Black women’s lives aren’t valued (I know the girlfriend’s family members tragically lost their lives as well, just dialing it down to the key protagonists here) but wow.



I really don’t even want this in the news cycle. All we’re going to hear about is how they should’ve never given these ninjas money, cause of course they’ll kill each other over it. Then they’ll spin that into proof it would be cataclysmic if they ever gave us reparations, and on and on. I don’t want to hear it. I feel sorry for this woman and her family, but I’m fine with this one not going primetime.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 22, 2021)

blackgurll said:


> That one killed 4 members of one family, including a 7 year old, and some other fool in Pasadena, Texas shot and killed a 6 year old girl over spilled water from a toilet. In both cases, none of these men should have been anywhere near children given their violent priors. The killer of the six year old had been convicted of toppling a stroller with a baby in it, child endangerment, etc. WTF is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same thing that’s been going on. Folks are bat spit crazy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 22, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> I really don’t even want this in the news cycle. All we’re going to hear about is how they should’ve never given these ninjas money, cause of course they’ll kill each other over it. Then they’ll spin that into proof it would be cataclysmic if they ever gave us reparations, and on and on. I don’t want to hear it. I feel sorry for this woman and her family, but I’m fine with this one not going primetime.


I agree.  they are already saying those things  concerning what happened in Florida this past weekend.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 22, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> I agree.  they are already saying those things  concerning what happened in Florida this past weekend.



What happened? Are you referring to the spring breakers?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 23, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> What happened? Are you referring to the spring breakers?


Yes and all I’m seeing on the news and comment sections are a lot of negative posts about BLM and how black people don’t know how to act with money.


----------

